# Medical Screening for Residency Visa



## Barbosa (May 12, 2018)

Hi all

New to the forum and have a question regarding the above mentioned. Just got offered a Job in Dubai and due to start in October 2018. I know there is no definitive HPV test for men but I do have flat facial warts which are caused by HPV types 3, 10, 28, and 49. Wanted to find out if this will have any repercussions during medical screening. I read that for Category A employees, HIV, TB and Hepatitis test are conducted but needed clarity regarding HPV. 

Many Thanks..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They don't test for HPV during your medical test. HPV is not necessarily an STD, nor is it harmful, plus let's face it - 50% of the population are carriers of some strains or other and won't even know it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> They don't test for HPV during your medical test. HPV is not necessarily an STD, nor is it harmful, plus let's face it - 50% of the population are carriers of some strains or other and won't even know it.


I always thought that certain types of HPV were directly responsible for things like cervical (and other) cancers - hardly harmless!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> I always thought that certain types of HPV were directly responsible for things like cervical (and other) cancers - hardly harmless!


Well yes, true - certain strains give you a higher risk - but my point is it's not something they check for.


----------



## Barbosa (May 12, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> They don't test for HPV during your medical test. HPV is not necessarily an STD, nor is it harmful, plus let's face it - 50% of the population are carriers of some strains or other and won't even know it.


I get that they don't test for HPV but in my case, it's literally 'written' on my face with the small little dots covering the sides. That's my worry.


----------

